
Perspectives on new stem cells for vision loss paper - onuralp
https://ipscell.com/2018/04/perspectives-on-new-stem-cells-for-vision-loss-paper/
======
Isamu
Hey, thanks for posting this.

Interesting discussion about the safety profiles. It would suck to introduce
new risks for tumors, I hope this research moves forward safely.

> This is demanding, extremely complex research that I’d say is harder than
> rocket science. Also, we have to be very careful to avoid hype. > You can
> see just how badly rushing unproven stem cells for eye problems at the far
> other end of the spectrum where unproven, for-profit stem cell clinics have
> sold offerings to patients, reportedly leading to retinal detachment and
> loss of vision.

